# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Barcelona

## no name

*FC Barcelona Més que un club*

----------


## no name

*Ndeshja e radhës;*

----------


## Edmond.S

Pse u mbyll ajo tema e kaluar?

----------


## AIRON^BOY

Mbrem Barcelona me ka merzitur shume. Ne pergjithesi lojtaret ishin shume dobet. Mbrojtja ishte e sajuar, por me shume qe me ka stresuar ka qene bisquets dhe pedro.

bisque eshte njeriu me me fat ne bote..... Eshte e apsurde qe nje lojtar i tille te jete pjese e Barcelones. Te goli i pare, pervecse gabimit ne pasim te Xavit, Reyes e kaloi bisquetisn sikur kishte nje hu gardhi, jo lojtar, qe me pas nxorri te lire Forlanin.

Ishte fatkeqsi qe u demtua Keita, do uroja qe te demtohej bisquets plehra. 
Kjo gje nuk me pelqen te Guardiola, kur i jep shance plehrave si bisquets dhe pedro, te dy ishin inegzistent ne fushe.

Uroj dhe shpresoj qe te mos ndodhi me nje ndeshje e tille. 

Kampionatin dhe Championsin Barcelona i ka ne xhep.

----------


## Edmond.S

> Mbrem Barcelona me ka merzitur shume. Ne pergjithesi lojtaret ishin shume dobet. Mbrojtja ishte e sajuar, por me shume qe me ka stresuar ka qene bisquets dhe pedro.
> 
> bisque eshte njeriu me me fat ne bote..... Eshte e apsurde qe nje lojtar i tille te jete pjese e Barcelones. Te goli i pare, pervecse gabimit ne pasim te Xavit, Reyes e kaloi bisquetisn sikur kishte nje hu gardhi, jo lojtar, qe me pas nxorri te lire Forlanin.
> 
> Ishte fatkeqsi qe u demtua Keita, do uroja qe te demtohej bisquets plehra. 
> Kjo gje nuk me pelqen te Guardiola, kur i jep shance plehrave si bisquets dhe pedro, te dy ishin inegzistent ne fushe.
> 
> Uroj dhe shpresoj qe te mos ndodhi me nje ndeshje e tille. 
> 
> Kampionatin dhe Championsin Barcelona i ka ne xhep.


Mos permende gje heren e kaluar se gjahu i Messis ishte Atletiko?Apo ndoshta e ke pasur fjalen tjeter kund:    Forlan ndaj Barces...  :ngerdheshje: 




> Ne repartin e mbrojtes Barcelona ka mungesa, tre jane ata qe dihet qe do luajne.
> Magjistari *Andres Iniesta ka deklaruar : Dhe pa mbrojtesa fare e mundim Atleticon.*


Kete pjese e shkeputa nga nje post yti.Mos valle Iniesta ka qene duke luajtur me djalin e tij PS kur e tha kete?E kuptoj,ka qene nen ethe !!!


 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AIRON^BOY

> Mos permende gje heren e kaluar se gjahu i Messis ishte Atletiko?Apo ndoshta e ke pasur fjalen tjeter kund:    Forlan ndaj Barces... 
> 
> 
> 
> Kete pjese e shkeputa nga nje post yti.Mos valle Iniesta ka qene duke luajtur me djalin e tij PS kur e tha kete?E kuptoj,ka qene nen ethe !!!


O shoku forlan dhe c'do forlan tjeter te maja e K.... kembes i vene Leo Messi-t.

Nuk ju prish mesatarja, tani ne 10 ndeshje i ka shenuar 10 gola Atleticos.


Per Iniesten laj gojen kur flet, s'e ata plehrat e manchesterit, i degjeneroi i demtuar Iniesta. Ne finale ka lujatur i demtuar dhe perseri manchesterin tend e palloi Iniesta.

----------


## Edmond.S

> O shoku forlan dhe c'do forlan tjeter te maja e K.... kembes i vene Leo Messi-t.
> 
> Nuk ju prish mesatarja, tani ne 10 ndeshje i ka shenuar 10 gola Atleticos.
> 
> 
> Per Iniesten laj gojen kur flet, s'e ata plehrat e manchesterit, i degjeneroi i demtuar Iniesta. Ne finale ka lujatur i demtuar dhe perseri manchesterin tend e palloi Iniesta.


 :ngerdheshje: 

Nuk ke c'te thuash.Se ju ka palluar mbreme Forlan,duhet pranuar!Ai iu tregon ku luhet futboll.Ne cdo lige kemi 'delegatet' tane nga Manchester,qe mbajne leksione.Mbreme ishte nje prej tyre.

Iniesta?Frikohem qe ky emer eshte shkruar ne gazeta vitin e kaluar,sepse sivjet,une nuk e kam pare?Apo ndoshta keni bere ndonje Iniesat Jr ne Catalonia!

Ah jeni me fat ju!Shpresoj qe arrini keshtu deri ne gjysem finale te UCl !Pastaj nuk keni ku te fshiheni !

----------


## Edmond.S

Keshtu do ju kishim pare vjet sikur te mos paguanit referet te luanin lojen.Epo,drejtesia do dal ne shesh,sivjet !

----------


## AIRON^BOY

Shif dy me te miret ne bote : Messi & Iniesta, kur ngren Championsin pas pallimit qe i ben manchesterit.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Airo,me ke repliko o plako ? Me ate tunxhin ?




> Asnjë postim tëndin nuk e lexova duke shkruar dicka lidhje me ndeshjet e Barcelones. Gjitha postimet i ke ashtu me atë kulturen tënde familjare që të kan mësuar të shprehesh si në shtëpi por këtu fajin e kan moderatoret që të lejojn të shprehesh kështu në këtë mënyr.


Kush je ti o Nice_Boy se nuk po te njoh ? Je ndonje new entry apo ca ? Se nuk te kerkoj njeri mendim per edukaten dhe kulturen time, o plasteline.

----------


## strong_07

Barceona e madhe me yje ne ekip si gjitheher do te dalin me dy trofe nga ki sezon

----------


## Milkway

Busqets , Pedron , dhe Ibren , shyqyr qe si kom pas afer mbreme se i kisha rjep te gjall  :i ngrysur:  

Lojtar pa pik ynyre , pfff e fut Pedron ne vend te Henryt . 

Urime Atletikos sepse e ka meritu , e ka mbajt shum bukur Xavin , kurse mbrojtja ka qen me e dobet se kurr .

----------


## olt1on

Edmond e di se je befasuar, por nuk do te ishte fer te mbyllnim kampionatin me humbje!

----------


## Edmond.S

> Edmond e di se je befasuar, por nuk do te ishte fer te mbyllnim kampionatin me humbje!


Vertet eshte mbreslenes nje rezultat i tille.Une e dija qe keni patur nje humbje ne fillim,por qenkam gabuar.Vertet gje e mire,per skuadren tuaj,por jo edhe per kampionatin.Kjo gje tregon qe vetem 2 eventualisht edhe e treta luftojne per titull,e jo si ne Angli !

p.s.une nuk jam me i madhi ketu anti-Barcelona,i fundit ndoshta.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## no name

> Vertet eshte mbreslenes nje rezultat i tille.Une e dija qe keni patur nje humbje ne fillim,por qenkam gabuar.


_Hehehe, mos na ngatëroni me skuadrën tuaj që keni bërë 'një qamet' humbjesh deri më tani._




> p.s.une nuk jam me i madhi ketu anti-Barcelona,i fundit ndoshta.


_Jo vetëm ti, po gjithë ata 'qorët' si puna jote të bëheni bashk e të jeni kundër Barcelonës e keni kotë. Kërceni posht e lart sa të doni ju, po faktet flasin ndryshe._

*Lexo dhe mëso;*


*Best in history*

*1. FC Barcelona (807 points)*
    2. M. United (726 points)
    3. Real Madrid (633 points)
    3. Juventus (633 points)
    5. Milan AC (620 points)
    6. Inter Milan (605 points)
    7. Bayern Munich (599 points)
    8. Arsenal (594 points)
    9. River Plate (503 points)
    10. Chelsea (491 points)



FC Barcelona has been recognised as the best team in recent football history, according to the International Federation of Football History & Statistics (IFFHS). Barça get 807 points, 81 more than second placed Manchester United.

The stats are based on domestic leagues and cups and international club competitions in all six continental confederations and all FIFA tournaments since 1991.

*Ahead of United and Madrid*

Barça are clearly superior to Manchester United (726 points) and joint third placed Madrid and Juventus (633 points). Curiously, FC Barcelona beat five of the top ten teams last season.

*27 titles since 1991*

Since the list was first compiled, FC Barcelona have won 27 trophies. Nine Spanish Leagues, three Spanish Cups, seven Spanish Super Cups, three Champions Leagues, three European Super Cups, one Cup Winners Cup and one Clubs World Cup. That’s an average of one and a half titles a season!

*How are the points awarded?*

The ranking is decided on December 31 each year, and values the 50 best teams each year, scoring them from 50 to the best down to 1 for the fiftieth. 





> Ah jeni me fat ju!Shpresoj qe arrini keshtu deri ne gjysem finale te UCl !Pastaj nuk keni ku te fshiheni !


*Të përshëndes;*

----------


## no name

_Lajme jo të mira; Xavi dhe Keita u lënduan gjatë ndeshjes me Atletico Madrid. Xavi do mungoj në tre ndeshjet e radhës kundër; Santander dhe Malagës në kampionat, gjithashtu edhe kundër Shtutgardit në Champions League. Keita do mungoj për 4 javë._

----------


## PaToSaRaK

E rendesishme per keta Tifozat e Manchesterit eshte qe te kalojne njehere Milanin pastaj te flasin, kurse Barcelona Shtutgartin e ka jashte liste. Te ndeshja me Atletico te gjithe ishin dobet pervec Messi dhe Inesta qe luajten me shpirte, po s'ka problem se Kampionatin e kemi ne Xhep dhe Champions League.

Respekte per Tifozat e Barcelones.

----------


## AIRON^BOY

*Barcelona do e ngrej CHAMPIONS - LEAGUE, ne bernabeu.*

----------


## presHeva-Lee

e Bonem ni humbje fest po boka ktu ncncnnc qetsi se send nuk esht be jemi ende ne maje

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> *Barcelona do e ngrej CHAMPIONS - LEAGUE, ne bernabeu.*


Vitin qe shkoi e moret nga platini po kete vit e keni te veshtir ta kaloni kete raund

----------

